# BOL land--good info



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I've seen a couple of topics on what to look for come up. I realize that everyone is going to have a different wish list or must have list, but as a general rule I think most people are going to have the same things in mind. I heard a podcast that pretty much put all of my thoughts on land selection into an easily understood and well explained hour and twenty minutes, so I thought I'd list it here. It goes further and explains about earthworks and other things as well.

http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/hands-off-self-sufficient-bol

There are links at the top of the page to listen or download the podcast, or you can find it on Itunes. Good luck, I'm putting a down payment on my place tomorrow. 

Edit: Wanted to post this too. An easy way to search is "landsof_____.com". As an example, look at this http://www.landsofoklahoma.com/land-for-sale/33-acres-in-Latimer-County-Oklahoma/id/1044755 That's $752 an acre and it's in a decent area for hunting.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Land today is going off the charts in many places. Too many people think they own a gold mine rather than raw land. I looked at one place recently where the fellow (I know him well) wanted $10,000 an acre. It was worth maybe $4,000 an acre tops. He says it is is retirement money. 
We looked not far from there and found a nice piece of land with a lot of hard wood trees and it was $2,500 an acre. You really have to shop around. Also always be sure to get the mineral rights to any property you buy. this stops Gas drillers from coming on your land to drill and make a mess. It also allows you to drill a water well. GB


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you saying without mineral rights you can't drill a water well?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes you can be kept from drilling if you do not have the mineral rights to your property. If another party owns the rights they can come on your land and harvest anything in the ground. Gas and oil are the most common things you see people going after. However water rights are being purchased by people like T Boone Pickens. Water is seen by many as the cause of future wars. Be sure you have the mineral rights to any land you make a deal on. If you don't believe then check with an attorney. 

Remember when you drill you are technically harvesting the minerals from the ground. I don't think any of us want someone showing up with a drilling rig on our land to sink a gas well. GB


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Also make sure you have clearly defined boundary lines! As a paralegal, I see people everyday fight over mere feet. If need be, get a survey done and build a fence. Neighbors and kin will fight to the death for property.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I thought that water rights were separate from mineral rights...

You have:
surface rights
mineral rights
water rights

That is the way I understand it.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It's best to check with an attorney- each state is different in laws. In KY, water is separate from others.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Sometimes the water rights are for surface water. When buying property, it is one of the very few times when a lawyer can be your friend.  Remember good fences equal good neighbors!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Sometimes the water rights are for surface water. When buying property, it is one of the very few times when a lawyer can be your friend.  Remember good fences equal good neighbors!


As a general rule, I agree with the statement in red. In some cases it's the opposite though.


----------

